# si + futur ?



## demha

Salut à tous 
Je veux savoir est ce que on peut dire "Si tu iras à paris " au lieu de "Si tu vas à paris" sachant que celle-là exprime une action au future par rapport à celle-lci 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Ashmada

Non, on ne peut pas.


----------



## demha

parfois je trouve sur le web des phrases qui j'arrive pas à comprendre
 par modèle "je viens demain" ce n'est pas correct de dire " Je viendrai demain " ?


----------



## Nicomon

Salut demha et bienvenue sur le forum 

Oui, il est tout à fait correct de dire :  « Je viendrai demain ».

Pour revenir à la question initiale... c'est à cause de « si » que tu ne peux pas mettre le futur.

Il serait correct de dire par exemple : _quand tu iras à Paris, si tu y vas un jour..._

Ce fil te sera peut-être utile : FR: If you get home first, can you take the trash out?


----------



## janpol

les journalistes de radio et tv emploient de plus en plus souvent "si + futur" (ça ne prouve pas que c'est correct)
exemple : si le Président sera à Berlin demain, le Premier Ministre, quant à lui, se rendra à Madrid


----------



## Nicomon

Ici, c'est différent. Le « si » n'est pas hypothétique.
À mon avis, cette construction est assez rare.  C'est un peu comme dire :  S'il est vrai que le Président sera à Berlin demain, le Premier Ministre...

Il en est d'ailleurs question dans le fil que j'ai mis en lien au post #4. Merci pour la correction, MC.


----------



## tosamja

J'ai entendu plusieurs fois qu'on n'utilise jamais le futur après "si", au sens hypothétique. Pourtant, je ne suis pas sûr quelle impression exactement donne une phrase comme ça à une oreille francophone:

_J'espère que ce livre te plaira si tu aura le temps de le lire. 

_Je pense qu'on devrait dire "si tu as le temps...", n'est-pas ? Mais quant à la phrase cité, est-ce que c'est juste horrible, quelque chose que normalement on n'entendrait jamais ?


----------



## OLN

_si + futur_ ne vas pas, effectivement.

Note : Que A ait le temps de lire un livre ne conditionne pas réellement le fait que B espère que le livre plaira.

- Avec le présent de l'indicatif et en modifiant la phrase :
_Si tu as le temps de lire le livre la semaine prochaine, il devrait te plaire comme je l'espère._

-Avec le futur :(le subj. est normalement de mise et je me demande si ça passe )
_Sous /à condition que tu auras le temps de le lire, j'espère 
À supposer que tu auras le temps de lire le livre, j'espère qu'il te plaira._
_Moyennant que tu auras le temps ..., le livre va te plaire. Du moins je l'espère._

Alternatives :
- le subjonctif : _Le lire devrait te plaire comme je l'espère, *à condition que *tu aies le temps de le lire jusqu'au bout_ (véritable condition)
- le conditionnel : _*Au cas où *tu aurais le temps de finir de lire le livre, j'espère qu'il t'aura plu_ (probabilité)


----------



## janlock

Bonjour chers membres de la communauté wordreference,
j'ai une question par rapport à une phrase complexe que j'essaie de comprendre pour pouvoir la traduire vers le tchéque. Voilà la phrase dans le cadre du contexte, il s'agit de l'extrait du texte "La philosophie de Claude Bernard" d'Henri Bergson:

"II a aperçu, il a mesuré l'écart entre la logique de l'homme et celle de la nature. *Si, d'après lui, nous n'apporterons jamais trop de prudence à la vérification d'une hypothèse, jamais nous n'aurons mis assez d'audace à l'inventer.* Ce qui est absurde à nos yeux ne l'est pas necessairement au regard de la nature: tentons l'expérience et si l'hypothèse se verifie il faudra bien que l'hypothèse devienne intelligible et claire à mesure que les faits nous contraindront à nous familiariser avec elle."

Est-ce que, dans ce cas, il s'agit d'une subordonnée de condition? Et si oui, qu'est-ce que ca veut dire exactement? Les traducteurs allemand et anglais ont traduit la phrase simplement à peu près comme ça:
"S'il est vrai que, d'un côté, on n'apporte pas assez de prudence à la vérification d'une hypothèse, il est aussi vrai que, d'un autre côté, il n'y a jamais assez de courage pour l'inventer."

je suppose que ces traductions sont erronées, mais je ne comprends pas le rapport entre deux phrases.

Bonne journée


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur ce forum !

La fonction de ces deux phrases, et c'est ce qui justifie l'emploi de ces deux temps en particulier, est que la première établit une sorte d'hypothèse d'un acte futur (elle est donc antérieure au fait évoqué), la seconde établit l'hypothèse de sa conséquence (ce qui justifie le futur antérieur : on se place ici "après" l'acte envisagé).

Je ne sais pas si cela répond bien à votre interrogation...


----------



## janlock

Bonsoir,
oui, c'est exactement ce rapport entre deux phrases que je ne comprenais pas car je croyais qu'après "Si" on n'utilisait d'habitude le futur que dans le cas d'une interrogation indirecte et non dans celui d'une subordonnée de condition.

Merci beaucoup
Jan


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, on n'utilise en principe pas le futur dans une proposition conditionnelle (encore qu'il puisse y avoir des exceptions). Ici il ne s'agit toutefois pas d'un _si_ conditionnel, mais plutôt d'un _si_ adversatif, dont le sens est proche de _même si_, _bien que_.


----------



## pascalfor

Situation:
Une personne se trouve chez son thérapeute. C'est le premier rendez-vous et cette dernière explique le déroulement des séances futures. Entre autres, elle lui dit qu'elle pourra avoir à poser des questions et de ne pas se sentir gênée.
La phrase peut-elle être celle-ci: Si vous aurez des questions, vous ne devrez pas vous sentire gêné.
Car on me dit qu'il faudrait écrire: *Si vous aviez* ou *si vous auriez*. Mais ça me semble bizarre. Pour moi, dans ce cas, le futur me semble correct.
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans une proposition conditionnelle, le futur n'est normalement pas admis ; vous devez en principe utiliser le présent :

_Si vous *avez* des questions, vous ne devrez pas vous sentir gêné._



pascalfor said:


> Car on me dit qu'il faudrait écrire: *Si vous aviez* ou *si vous auriez*.


En aucun cas.


----------



## Charlie Parker

J'ai été très surpris de trouver un _si _suivi du futur chez un de mes écrivains préférés. Éric-Emmanuel Schmitt dans son roman, _L'Évangile selon Pilate, _a écrit 


> Fabien regarda autour de lui pour s'assurer qu'il avait bien l'attention de tous.
> — Eh bien, voici la vérité : si je viens d'Egypte, si je passe aujourd'hui par la Judée, et si je me rendrai bientôt à Babylone, c'est…à cause des oracles !


Est-ce une faute de français ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, ce n'est pas une faute. Comme je l'ai déjà suggéré plus haut, le futur est parfois possible après _si_. Dans l'exemple de Schmitt, ce dernier _si_ s'oppose aux _si_ précédents qui eux sont au présent. Dans ce contexte, il ne s'agit en fait pas de conditions, car Fabien vient bel et bien d'Égypte, il est à ce moment-là en Judée et il va se rendre prochainement à Babylone. Ce sont des *faits*, pas des hypothèses. Il en explique seulement la *raison* : _à cause des oracles_.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci infiniment, Maître.


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> Non, ce n'est pas une faute.


Cette construction se justifie selon moi parce que le sens sous-entendu est _s'il est vrai que (je viens, je passe, je me rendrai...)_. Il y a donc bien un présent après _si_, mais il est sous-entendu, et les trois verbes sont des subordonnées implicites de _il est vrai_. 

Il n'empêche que ce tour ne peut être utilisé qu'avec la plus grande prudence. Moi qui ne m'appelle pas Eric-Emmanuel Schmitt, j'hésiterais beaucoup à avoir recours à une telle construction.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Marcel pense que Noah devrait être plus prudente. Il se dit :

_Je le lui dirai demain. *Si *je la *verrai*._

Il n'est pas sûr qu'il puisse la voir demain.

Donc, d'après ce qui est écrit dans ce fil, il est possible d'employer le futur dans ma phrase ? _Si je la verrai _= _S'il est vrai que je la verrai_



Maître Capello said:


> Ce sont des *faits*, pas des hypothèses.


Dans mon cas aussi, c'est un fait, n'est-ce pas ?

Merci


----------



## jekoh

Alessa Azure said:


> Dans mon cas aussi, c'est un fait, n'est-ce pas ?


Non, ce n'est pas du tout un fait puisque « il n'est pas sûr qu'il puisse la voir ».


----------

